# Bucks Summer League Thread



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

*Minnesota 102, Milwaukee 69*

Jonathan Watters review:

There was a skilled foreign big man that played like a can’t miss prospect, but it wasn’t Andrew Bogut. That pretty much sums up the final game of the night, in which the Timberwolves cruised to victory over a very young Bucks squad. 

*Andrew Bogut* – This performance definitely wasn’t what you’d expect from a number one pick playing his first summerleague game (7 points, 3-6 shooting, 4 rebounds, 5 fouls, 3 blocks, 3 turnovers). Bogut didn’t play poorly, but just didn’t stand out against defenders like Dwayne Jones, Nick Horvath, and Nikoloz Tskitishvili. He struggled to gain position in the post, and just didn’t get very many high percentage opportunities. Bogut’s court awareness, ability to get his shot off, and understanding of the game were evident – I fully expect him to shake off this performance and come out much stronger tomorrow. However, from this first impression, Andrew Bogut has some serious work to do in terms of strength and athleticism. 

Other notes: *Ersan Illyasova* came down with a classic case of “deer in the headlights” in his first ever game in the United States, but did connect with Andrew Bogut on a nice dribble drive that led to a lay in for the Aussie. Take one look at *Kirk Penney’s* shooting form and sickeningly quick release, and you will see why teams keep inviting him to summer camp. Former Texas big man *Chris Owens* is trying to take his game to the perimeter, and was hitting from the outside tonight.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

*"WOLVES DOWN BUCKS IN SUMMER LEAGUE OPENER"*
_Friday, July 15_

*Minnesota 102, Milwaukee 69*

Nikoloz Tskitishvili scored game-highs of 25 points and 10 rebounds as the host Timberwolves downed the Bucks 102-69 at the Target Center in Minneapolis, MN.

Leading 21-20 after one period, Minnesota outscored the Bucks 32-17 in the second frame behind 14 points from Tskitishvili. The Wolves shot 61.5 percent (8-13) from the field and 12-of-14 (.857) from the free throw line in the second period to open a 53-37 lead at intermission.

Bucks first round draft choice *Andrew Bogut* was limited to 12 minutes in the first half after picking up five fouls before intermission. For the game, Bogut scored seven points, four rebounds and a game-high three blocked shots in 28 minutes. *Chris Owens* led the Bucks with 17 points (7-9 FG, 3-5 FT) in 18 minutes off the bench.

*Scoonie Penn’s* driving lay-up at the 6:13 mark of the third period pulled the Bucks within 61-45, but that was as close as Milwaukee would get the remainder of the contest.

Ndudi Ebi added 11 points and nine rebounds for Minnesota, while John Lucas earned game-high honors with nine assists.

*Lee Benson* chipped in with 15 points for the Bucks off the bench and Penn dished a team-high seven assists in the loss. Former UW Badger *Kirk Penney* led all Milwaukee starters with 13 points.

Notes: Bucks 2005 second round pick *Ersan Ilyasova* was scoreless with four rebounds and one assist in nine minutes off the bench in Friday’s loss…*Chris Owens* was selected by the Bucks in the second round (48th overall) of the 2002 NBA Draft, but traded to Memphis in a draft day transaction…former Bucks forward Marcus Haislip scored 10 points for Toronto in the Raptors 89-81 loss to New York.

MILWAUKEE

Gaines (3-10 shooting, 3-3 FT, 9 points)
Szewczyk (1-6 shooting, 3-3 FT, 5 points)
Bogut (3-6 shooting, 1-2 FT, 7 points)
Penney (5-15 shooting, 1-3 FT, 13 points)
Penn (1-5 shooting, 0-0 FT, 2 points)
Owens (7-9 shooting, 3-5 FT, 17 points)
Henry (0-3 shooting, 0-0 FT, 0 points)
Ilyasova (0-2 shooting, 0-0 FT, 0 points)
Young (0-4 shooting, 1-4 FT, 1 points)
Benson (5-8 shooting, 5-5 FT, 15 points)
Greer (DNP-CD)
Sorrentine (DNP-CD)
Langhi (DND-Injured)
McGuire (DND-Injured)

Totals: 25-68 shooting (.368), 17-25 FT (.680), 69 points

*SUMMARY:* 

Three-point field goals: Milwaukee 2-10 (.200) (Gaines 0-1; Szewczyk 0-2; Penney 2-6; Ilyasova 0-1); Minnesota 7-12 (.583) (Ebi 0-1; Wright 0-1; Tskitishvili 4-5; Shields 2-3; Staten 0-1; Diawara 1-1). 

Rebounds: Milwaukee 24 (Szewczyk 5); Minnesota 42 (Tskitishvili 10). 

Assists: Milwaukee 16 (Penn 7); Minnesota 28 (Lucas 9). 

Turnovers: Milwaukee 15 (16 points off TO); Minnesota 16 (10 points off TO). 

Total Fouls: Milwaukee 30, Minnesota 25.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

Will Ford be playing in any summer league games?


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

Ford will not play.

Part of the issue with these games is the team aspect. Since everyone is trying to prove themselves and many trying to make the team. The games flow and game plan can easily be disrupted with a player trying to hard to impress making selfish decisions. 

In looking at the stats it appears that Gaines and Penny took a lot of shots, and missed way too many. Possibly forcing the action too much?

Bogut obviously did not play great in this one. Oh well. He will learn and adapt. The coaches need to make sure he gets the ball and is aggressive, as they have stated.

What I find more disappointing, is the play of Szewczyk (1-6 shooting, 3-3 FT, 5 points) and Ilyasova (0-2 shooting, 0-0 FT, 0 points). 

One of these guys needs to play big and make this team, hopefully both. This won’t do it. They could find themselves over seas again, if they continue to play like this.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

If tj for some reason cannot return to form, could kirk penney be the backup solution at the point guard?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

Hey all. Just wanted to chime in here with a few more Bucks thoughts. It really is amazing that Reece Gaines was a former first round pick. He's just terrible. Penney wasn't hitting all his shots, but man, he's got that release. I find it hard to believe that some team wouldn't want a guy like him as 10th man, shooting specialist type. He is not a PG, however. The only role for Penney in the NBA is as a shooting specialist. Lee Benson looks exactly like Lamar Odom, and has a nice combination of athleticism and strength. He looks about 23, and not the 32 he actually is. You would have thought a decade in the slammer would have made him age a bit quicker. It's too bad he isn't 7 feet tall like they hyped him as being a couple of years ago.


----------



## Chapter29 (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

I seriously doubt that we would give Penny a roster spot. We have better shooters already in Redd and Simmons, and they can actually do other things on the court, and are bigger. 

I admire the guy, but I cannot see it. Hope he lands somewhere.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 1 vs Minnesota*

My thoughts of the game in the Wolves' board. Bogut comes back in game 2 with a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Minnesota Summer League - Game 2 & 3 (Rockets and Raptors)*

*"ROCKETS TOP BUCKS, 81-69, IN SUMMER LEAGUE ACTION"*

Bucks first round draft choice *Andrew Bogut* scored a game-high 21 points and 13 rebounds, but it wasn’t enough as Milwaukee fell to Houston, 81-69, at the Target Center in Minneapolis. Houston improved to 2-0, while the Bucks dropped to 0-2 in Summer League play.

Houston capitalized on 14 first half turnovers by the Bucks, scoring 15 points off the miscues to lead 43-33 at intermission. Luther Head and Dion Glover registered three steals each in the half to pace the Rockets defense.

*Bogut* scored nine of his 11 first half points in the second period, including two slam dunks and 5-of-8 foul shots. For the game, *Bogut* connected on 5-of-9 field goals and went 11-for-16 from the free throw line.

Milwaukee trailed by as many as 16 in the second half, but trimmed the deficit to 71-61, on a jump shot by *Chris Owens* (12 points) with 3:26 left in the contest. The Bucks would get no closer than 10, however, as Glover answered with a three-point play to push their advantage to 74-61 with 2:52 remaining.

Glover and center Malick Badiane each scored 18 points in the win, while Lonny Baxter added 15 points and a team-high seven rebounds. Head, a University of Illinois product, chipped in with 11 points and game-high six assists.

Milwaukee native *Quemont Greer* scored nine points (3-3 FG, 3-4 FT) in 16 minutes for the Bucks in a losing effort. *T.J. Sorrentine* led Milwaukee with five assists in 19 minutes in a reserve role.

NOTES

The Bucks will face the Toronto Raptors tomorrow afternoon at 1:00 p.m…T.J. Sorrentine hit a half-court shot prior to time expiring at the end of the first half…Dan Langhi was released from the Bucks Summer roster due to injury.

MILWAUKEE (0-2)

*Greer* (3-3 shooting, 3-4 FT, 9 points)
*Szewczyk* (1-5 shooting, 2-4 FT, 4 points)
*Bogut* (5-9 shooting, 11-16 FT, 21 points)
*Gaines* (0-5 shooting, 8-10 FT, 8 points)
*Penn* (0-4 shooting, 0-0 FT, 0 points) 
*Owens* (7-9 shooting, 2-2 FT, 12 points)
*Ilyasova* (1-3 shooting, 0-0 FT, 2 points)
*Penney* (3-8 shooting, 1-1 FT, 8 points)
*Sorrentine* (1-5 shooting, 0-0 FT, 3 points)
*McGuire* (1-2 shooting, 0-0 FT, 2 points) 
*Benson* (0-1 shooting, 0-0 FT, 0 points)
*Henry* (DNP-CD)
*Young* (DNP-CD)

*Totals: 20-54 shooting (.370), 27-37 FT (.730), 69 points*

SUMMARY

*Three-point field goals: * Milwaukee 2-7 (.286) (Szewczyk 0-1; Ilyasova 0-1; Penney 1-3; Sorrentine 1-2)

*Rebounds: *Milwaukee 33 (Bogut 13); Houston 27 (Baxter 7). 

*Assists: *Milwaukee 14 (Sorrentine 5); Houston 19 (Head 6). 

*Turnovers: *Milwaukee 18 (16 points off TO); Houston 12 (13 points off TO). 

*Total Fouls:* Milwaukee 38, Houston 37.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 2 & 3 (Rockets and Raptors)*

*"BUCKS BEATEN BY RAPTORS IN SUMMER LEAGUE PLAY"*

Uros Slokar scored a game-high 19 points and Marcus Haislip added 17 points as Toronto defeated Milwaukee, 91-74, at the Target Center in Minneapolis. The Bucks dropped to 0-3 in Summer League play, while the Raptors (1-2) earned their first win in Minnesota.

Bucks first round pick *Andrew Bogut* tallied a team high-tying 16 points (6-10 FG, 4-8 FT) while leading all players with 11 rebounds. *David Young* matched Bogut with 16 points off the Bucks bench in the loss.

The Raptors opened the game with an 11-2 spurt, capped by a 19-foot jumper by Slokar. Toronto increased their edge to 22-6 after a free throw by Haislip at the 4:07 mark, but the Bucks closed the period on a 17-7 run as *Chris Owens* scored seven points in the surge.

Toronto shot 64.3 percent (18-28) from the field in the first half as they extended their lead to 57-39 at intermission. The Raptors scored six straight points to open the second period, but the Bucks scored seven of the next nine points to draw within 37-30 with 6:29 to play. *Bogut* scored three baskets in the stretch, one that featured him steal the ball at half court, dribble the length of the court, go behind his back and tip-in a miss to raise cheers from the fans in attendance.

Milwaukee fell behind by 21 late in the third period, but Young made a deep jumper and two triples in the final 1:18 to help the Bucks close the gap to 74-61 after three periods.

Toronto capitalized on five Bucks turnovers in the first three minutes of the fourth period to grow their lead to 84-61. For the game, the Raptors scored 24 points off of 18 Milwaukee miscues, while the Bucks tallied 16 points off of 19 Toronto turnovers.

NOTES

The Bucks will face the Indiana Pacers tomorrow afternoon at 3:00 p.m…Milwaukee’s 23 first period points were a high total for a period through three games this summer…*Bogut* leads the Bucks with averages of 14.7 points and 9.3 rebounds through three games of play…former Bucks assistant coach Mike Thibault watched the first half of the Bucks/Raptors game…Thibault is the Head Coach of the WNBA’s Connecticut Sun who played the Minnesota Lynx following the Bucks contest.

MILWAUKEE (0-3)

*Ilyasova* (1-5 shooting, 0-0 FT, 2 points)
*Szewczyk* (2-4 shooting, 1-1 FT, 5 points)
*Bogut* (6-10 shooting, 4-8 FT, 16 points)
*Gaines* (2-9 shooting, 4-4 FT, 8 points)
*Sorrentine* (0-4 shooting, 0-0 FT, 0 points)
*Owens* (2-7 shooting, 4-5 FT, 8 points)
*Penn* (1-3 shooting, 4-4 FT, 6 points)
*Young* (7-17 shooting, 0-1 FT, 16 points)
*Greer* (3-7 shooting, 1-2 FT, 7 points)
*Benson* (0-1 shooting, 3-4 FT, 3 points)
*McGuire* (0-1 shooting, 0-0 FT, 2 points)
*Penney* (1-2 shooting, 1-1 FT, 3 points)
*Henry* (0-0 shooting, 0-0 FT, 0 points)

*Totals: 25-70 shooting (.357), 22-30 FT (.733), 74 points*

SUMMARY

*Three-point field goals:* Milwaukee 2-8 (.250) (Ilyasova 0-1; Sorrentine 0-2; Young 2-4; Penney 0-1) 

*Rebounds:* Milwaukee 32 (Bogut 11); Toronto 35 (Matthews 8). 

*Assists:* Milwaukee 16 (Gaines 4); Toronto 22 (Cook 8). 

*Turnovers:* Milwaukee 18 (24 points off TO); Toronto 19 (16 points off TO). 

*Total Fouls:* Milwaukee 31, Toronto 29.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Minnesota Summer League - Game 2 & 3 (Rockets and Raptors)*

Jon Watters' quick summary:

*The #1 pick*

*Andrew Bogut* has bounced back from a shaky start, going for 21 and 13 last night against Houston, and notching 16 and 11 this afternoon versus Toronto. I don’t think anybody would characterize his play as dominant, but at least he is producing. *Bogut* continues to play within himself, almost too willing to make the extra pass and set screens for teammates. He got a bit more aggressive in the 2nd half this afternoon, scoring on a couple of post moves. *Bogut* isn’t getting much help from his teammates, and it mostly shows on the defensive end. Teams are picking the Bucks apart – *Bogut* has 13 fouls in the last two games, and even the lowly Raptors managed to put up 57 first half points this afternoon. *Bogut* is clearly one of the more skilled players out here, but I can’t help but think that his performance thus far has been a bit underwhelming. He just isn’t an athletic or physical standout, and that really hurts him when teams throw double teams his way like the Raptors did today. He’s got two more games here, and I hope he makes it a point to go out and dominate at least one of them. 

*Ersan Illyasova* is still struggling out there, but you have to like the raw tools. He is much more athletic than I realized from watching his workout in Chicago. The awareness of how to score is there, but he just isn’t used to American-style basketball yet. He could have a Uros Slokar-style breakout game at some point.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Games 1, 2 and 3 merged together (7/17)


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

look at those shooting percentages :eek8:


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

More thoughts on the games. I met Bogut today. He is a nice guy if there are not 300 people around asking for his autograph.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Jon Watters, who managed to catch all the games at the Minny SL, shared his thoughts on the week:

*Milwaukee Bucks*

*Andrew Bogut*_ (30.4 mpg, 13.2 ppg, 10.0 rpg, 1.8 apg, 1.4 bpg, 48% shooting) _– Bogut’s week was quite a roller coaster. His first game was a real struggle, even against Minnesota’s ragtag group of big guys. He picked it up over the next two games, and then got ejected in game 4. Bogut’s strengths right now aren’t those of your normal rookie. He shows great fundamentals passing the ball and getting position on the glass, doesn’t force shots, and understands how to get his shot off in the paint. Unlike your normal #1 pick, he doesn’t have the tools to dominate physically. One scout I talked to mentioned how Tim Duncan looked similarly ho-hum in his first summer league, so you don’t have to take too much stock in my reservations about his play. He still had a very productive weekend, leading the league in rebounding by a very wide margin. 

*Reece Gaines*_ (29 mpg, 11.8 ppg, 38% shooting)_ – Gaines isn’t the player I remember seeing at Louisville. He’s bulked up a ton since his college days, and certainly lacks the combo guard skills that he was billed as having at one time. He was generally a black hole all weekend, and simply isn’t that good. 

*Chris Owens*_ (16.4 mpg, 10.6 ppg, 59% shooting)_ – Owens has moved his game outside a bit, and has a deadly midrange jumper in his arsenal. He is obviously stuck in between NBA positions, but he was one of the more consistent producers all week when he got minutes. 

*Ersan Illyasova*_ (14.4 mpg, 3.6 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 30% shooting) _– Ilyasova struggled all weekend, but I still like the potential of the kid. He has a nice shooting stroke, is very long, and his athletic ability is outstanding. I don’t know if the Bucks will send him back overseas or put him in the development league, but I think Illyasova will turn out alright once he gets adjusted to playing higher level basketball.

Also, for those interested, Bogut finished 10th in the league for scoring, led the league in rebounds and made Jon's All-Tourno First Team, whilst Chris Owens made Jon's All-Tourno Second Team.


----------

